# epson printer cx7400 (xfer from hardware)



## wfwegley (Mar 8, 2008)

I have an Epson cx7400 and using Mac os 10.5.2. The scanner works just fine but the print does not. I get an error message of " client-error-not-possible". the dialog box just tells me the printing has stopped and will do nothing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: epson printer cx7400*

I think this is more Mac related, so I will transfer you to the Mac section.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you installed the Epson drivers? If not, download them from here.


----------

